# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Me, Maw-self, and I - IC

## Albinobrow

Max is tired.

He is running for his life from a group of men in suits with guns seeking him. _Why won't they leave me alone?!_ He continues to run, orange leaves flitting up in his wake as he jumps over craggy rocks and zig zags through the trees. Dressed in plain cloths, dark blue v neck tee, with a forest green jacket, hood pulled over his head hiding his long dark brown hair. The jeans he wears are worn but somehow only slightly frayed at the hem. His feet are covered in a classic, black high top converse. The knitted scarf wrapped around his neck and face obscures all but his eyes. And he runs. 

He can hear the suits yelling to each, guiding each other trying to corral Max. To corner him and... He doesn't know what. He only knows that they won't let him rest, won't let him live in peace. 

Up ahead, he sees a large rock formation and he leaps over the rock in one bounce! He lays down, trying to catch his breath. Once quiet he listens. The suits are searching for him, they seem to have lost track of him with that leap jump! But there is something else.. 

Max hears whimpering. Someone is in pain, or struggling with _something_. He listens longer, and it sounds like the suits are heading in another direction, as their voices fade from earshot. Deeming it to now be safe, Max crawls up and quickly moves to the source of the crying. 

Not far away, he finds a younger boy whose leg is trapped underneath a large branch. Hey, you ok? Do you need any help? 

Oh no, I'm doing great thanks for asking. How are you? The kid rolls his eyes but then winces as the pain reminds him that he is in fact, not ok.

Ok, one sec. Max pulls his scarf down and the boys eyes go wide! If he wasn't pinned in place he would run away from the sight. Underneath the scarf is an growth that is not what one would consider "normal". Max's lower jaw goes down all the way to where the "V" in his V neck starts. A large flop of skin dangles in front of the boy. With each passing moment the sight gets stranger and stranger as Max opens his mouth revealing a mouth far wider than his whole head, the gaping maw filled with circular rows of sharp serrated teeth! The boys eyes seem to roll back in his head as he passes out from the sight before him. _Not again... At least he didn't scream._ 

Max wastes no time with no distraction from the suits, and no distraction from the kid in front of him. He leans down and opens his mouth wide taking a huge bite out of the tree branch that his him trapped. After the second bite the tree branch is completely destroys, the splinters not in his mouth falling helplessly to the ground. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Die rolls in OOC
Successful leap over large rock
Asked if he found the boy without the suits finding him (they don't)
Does the boy scream when he sees Maw (he doesn't
Two bites to destroy tree.

Devour pool = 3 points 

Currently have a passed out hurt kid,  And suits don't know where Max is. So far!

----------


## Albinobrow

Max rubs the rest of the debris off from around his mouth. He can't help but being a messy eater, especially with not your typical meal like this branch was. Still he then rearranges his scarf, squats down, and gently lifts the kid up, as if he was gingerly holding a newborn for the first time, not entirely sure the best way to support the rag doll in his arms. 

Well.. He's already seen me.. 

He decides the best course of action is to take the long scarf which usually covers his unusual mouth, and wraps it around himself and this kid, strapping the kid to his back, so that Max can move more freely. It's not pretty, but it does the trick. Max leaps forward through the canopy, sprinting back to town, hoping to get this kid looked at for any possible injury. 

[COLOR=BLUE]_I'd really rather just go but he needs help. And it's the least I can do since I made him faint.. Couldn't leave him out there with those guys with guns running around. Which I still need to figure that situation out as well!_ He shakes his head, First things first. 

Before he leaves the forest back to the mostly quiet streets of Eastbridge, the kid on his back begins to stir. Max stops running and awkwardly tries to remove him and the scarf before he fully comes to but gets himself tangled together with the kid as he wakes, Woa-wah-whaaat's going on!?! Where are you taking me?!  Please don't eat me! I'm not going to eat you, I'm trying. to. Ahh there we go. 

Finally loose from each other the kid takes a few steps back and raises his fists while Max tries to rearrange his scarf to cover up his face once more. When Max looks up and see the kid ready to fight, he shakes his head and gestures to the kid's pantleg, no soaking a bit from a cut he got from the branch. You need to get that looked at. I was trying to take you to the hospital. Aw dang, yeah that's not good.. They won't want to help me at the hospital anyways. I don't have insurance..

Max finally was able to get a good look at him. This boy, is a little younger than Max himself. Clothes a little tattered here and there. Just some oversized cargo shorts, and loose off white (possibly from dirt) t shirt under a baggy orange zip up hoodie. He was tan and had unruly  hair, and his eyes constantly darted from Max to his surroundings. My name is Steven. Max. I'm not gonna lie Max. You got a really freaky look to you. And that opening your mouth thing, scary as all get up. But I appreciate you helping me out with the tree back there. I know a place where I can hopefully get this cleaned up. You're welcome to come too if you need to lay low. Not sure what you were doing out in the middle of no where like that, but if it's anything like why I was there then it can't be good. And considering your face.. I can only imagine. Ha!

Max glares at him from over his scarf, That's not very nice Steven. Even if you are right. I could use a place to hang out for a bit. Alright, got me there. Sometimes my filter isn't the best you know? But I hear ya. Well let's get going then. I'll lead the way, though I don't expect to be moving very fast with this.

Without a second thought, Max comes up and supports Steven from under his arm helping him make their way out of the forest back into the town of Eastbridge.

----------


## Albinobrow

As the sun now begins to sink below the rooftops of the city, a burnt orange fills the sky and streets. Lampposts begin to turn on as Max and Steven quietly make their way. Steven breathing in sharp wheezes when he puts too much pressure on his leg and Max constantly looking this way and that for any sign of his pursuers. Surprisingly the walk is quiet and Max asks the question that's been in the back of his mind since he freed Steven from the branch,Hey Steven, why were you out in the woods today? And how did that branch fall on you?

Steven keeps his eyes forward as he replies, Well, you'll see when we get there, but this place isn't the best. The walls have holes and the holes have rats. The lawn is full of trash that people on the sidewalk throw and leave there. There are a lot of people and not much room. Best thing it has going for it is, Earl. He runs the place. A real stand up guy if you ask me! Anyway, I uh, wasn't in the classes I'm supposed to be taking and instead down in front of city hall protesting. You know, trying to make my voice heard! But uh, a woman fell off the last step as she was leaving City hall and fell at my feet. Of course the cops only saw her there on the ground next to me, they didn't see the fall! So cleeearrly _I_ knocked her down or whatever! And so they started to chase me, and I ran. I can't go to jail again.. Who knows what'll happen this time, and I promised Earl I'd be more careful.. So I ran and ran and eventually got into the woods, and that's when I noticed the people chasing my had their guns drawn! So I tried climbing a tree to hide, and the branch I was trying to grab broke somehow and landed on my leg. I guess that's when you found me and devoured the heck out of the branch! Steven mimics Max's mouth spreading his arms wide and smashing together as if singing baby shark. Seriously man, that is freaky. Please don't be weird at this place. And don't eat any of the building! It's already falling apart! Before Max could protest that he again wasn't going to, Steven says, And there it is! Home sweet home!

----------


## Albinobrow

Steven was right. This building looked nothing more than a derelict cube were it not for a couple people sitting in the breezeway and a few kids playing catch in the patchy lawn. It consisted of two stories, four doors on each floor leading to what one can only assume are small apartments each. Some windows were boarded up and there were extra supports holding up what must be considered a patio covering. though not much more than some untreated plywood held aloft for shade. 

As they approach, a tall wiry man exits the front bottom right doorway and rushes towards Steven, Where in the world have you been Steven? When you didn't come home from school we all looked everywhere for you! You weren't at The Spot. You weren't at City Hall! Even Miranda didn't know where you went and.. Steven, what happened to your leg?! The man takes a look at his leg and with surprising ease he picks up Steven and takes him back inside. He lays him on the table and begins to dress the wound.

Max stands there uncomfortably trying to process all that's happened, when one of the kids stops and asks, Why do you have a scarf covering your face? Aren't you really hot? Not looking down Max replies, It's a fashion statement. and begins to step and walk away. 

Don't move! I'll be with you in a minute! the man calls out from in the room.

----------


## Albinobrow

Max decides not to run off for once. While he doesn't want to give these people any trouble by whoever it was chasing him earlier, he does need a place to hide out for a bit now that he's back in Eastbridge. After a few minutes both Steven and the man come back out and Steven says, This is Max. The guy I was telling you about that helped me get here. Max this is Earl. He runs the place. 

Earl, is tall with salt and pepper hair strewn about strewn about messily, he wears wrinkled dress slacks, and an untucked button down that loosely fits him, slightly stained from the work he's obviously puts into the building. Steven tells me that you found him pinned and helped him out back in the forest. I really appreciate what you did. He always seems to find trouble. I do not!Yeeah, we'll discuss that later. Anyway, he mentioned you might need a place to bunk for a bit. Is that right?

Max is kind of taken aback by all of it says, Uh yeah, actually. If it's no trouble for you. Please, it's the least I can do for what you did for Steven. He's actually got a bunk in his room so you can stay there. Oh nice! Roomies! I get the top bunk though! You two can sort all that out later. Now it's time to eat! Soup has been cooking and waiting so go in and help yourselves.

Steven starts off like a rocket back to where his leg was just treated. But Max looks a little uneasy.. And before he can say anything, Earl calls out, Hey Steven! Uggh yes?? Why don't you get a bowl and take it upstairs for Max? I'm sure he's tired and would like some quiet time with out all you crazy people bothering him. Oh! Yeah, I can do that! Max!! Mine is right up the stairs, first door on the right. I'll be right there! And he dashes off once more towards the grub. 

Max's smile is hidden by the massive scarf, Thank you, Earl. For everything. Have a goodnight!

The room he finds himself in is a small studio apt. One bunk bed in a corner with a small cooking area in another corner. The only pieces of furniture are the bunk bed, a decent sized nightstand, and a single bean bag chair in front of a small tv that had a first generation x-station gaming console plugged in, waiting on the title screen of Street Fight 2. 

A few moments later and Steven walks in holding to bowls of chicken soup. It's mostly broth, but there are noodles and small cut up veggies. Max's bowl only had 3 small pieces of chicken, but the warmth of the bowl feels good in his hands, Thank you. Again. I appreciate you letting me stay here for a little bit. Once again, he unwraps the scarf from his face revealing his unsettling maw. Steven remarks, I wonder if that's why Earl said for you to eat up here? 

Wait, did you tell him about this?! Max gestures to his mouth. No! I didn't say anything to anybody! Earl is a smart guy and has a knack for understanding people. I promise I didn't say anything.

The two finish their meals in silence, wash the bowls in the small sink, and settle in for the night.

----------


## Albinobrow

Max falls asleep quickly, exhausted from the events of the day. He sleeps so soundly that Steven's snores don't rouse him. In fact, he only rouses when he feels the bed bump, and he realizes that he cannot move! He wakes to find that the sheets he fell asleep in are not cold and unmoving, pinning him to the bed frame that is now rolling out the door of Steven's apartment. He goes to speak up but the sheets are pinned over his mouth as well and he cannot speak. Max looks up and sees an unknown man is pushing him, and he begins to panic and struggle against the "sheets" restraining him in place. 

As the strange man begins to push the bed downstairs Max flexes and strains against the restraint, seemingly unnoticed. When they get to the bottom of the stairs, Max's arms burst through the metal giving enough room for him to leap up and swing at the man attempting to take him away! However, the awkward motion of leaving the metal confines _and_ trying to swing cause Max's swing to go wide. 

The man, at first stunned by the sudden turn of events, laughs, Just come with me boy. No need for a scene.

Max shakes his head, attempting to make a stand, Who are you? What do you want with me? He tries to take another swing, getting closer this time but missing again. 

Who I am doesn't matter. You don't want to fight me. Just come quietly, ok? The man pats the bed once more inviting Max to lay down again. But before he fully stands back up Max takes a pot shot against the man, clocking him right against the jaw! Ah! Max damnit! I've been sent here by the government to take you in! Not my fault you ran away earlier and now they sent me! You really want to take on the government? Max's eyes go wide. _The government?! That's who those guys were with?!_ *THWACK* Max gets a knuckle sandwich square across his own face! 

Max takes a few steps back, and tries to catch his breath. But Entropy, teeth shining in the night, keeps up his pursuit, I don't mind if you want to make it difficult, but it's your choice. Max ducks from the incoming swing and counters with a wild, easily dodged, upper cut, before taking one more solid hit to the stomach. 

The fear begins to set in, and Max takes a few bounding steps to grab the metal bedsheet before he leaps into the air landing on the roof of the Arbor Apartments. He believes himself to be safe... For the moment. He quickly devours the sheet. And frantically searches the rooftop for anything else he can use either eat or grab for later. He finds a few decent sized pieces of timber that he eats, but another item catches his eye: a syringe with something in it. He grabs it as he looks around the roof just in time to see the strange man peak his head up over the edge of the wall, There you are!

----------


## Albinobrow

Max sees and seizes his opportunity as this stranger peaks his head over the wall! He rushes to him, sticking him with the needle he found amongst the rubble injecting the mysterious liquid into his neck. The man's eyes go wide as he blinks unable to speak at being stabbed suddenly. Max hesitates slightly wondering what it was exactly, but shakes his head striking down hard to cause the stranger's teeth to clatter inside his head! 

Why you!! Finally coming to his senses the man stretches out one hand gesturing to the roof below Max's feet and clenches tightly into a fist! As he does so he causes the concrete to quickly loosen sinking Max a few inches before having it reharden around his ankles. Got you now! Max waves his arm as he regains balance, but swings wildly, Leave me alone!! PLEASE!! He punctuates the "please" with another solid hit to the jaw and the stranger's eyes roll back as he loosens his grip and falls to the ground unconscious. 

Max leans over the edge, finally seeing how he got to the roof: a makeshift ladder was "pulled" out of the side of the building allowing him to climb up. He watches for a few moments and seeing the stranger remain unmoving Max breaks free from the roof. He falls on his back trying to catch is breath once more but the shock of it all still weighs on him. Eventually he falls asleep for about an hour.

He awakens, startled to find himself on the roof, and begins to climb down the makeshift ladder. But as he turns around to begin his descent, he hears several footsteps approach from the ground. Seven of the same men from before in the forest are now surrounding the ladder, with guns trained on Max. Come on down Max. There's no need to continue resisting. Come with us and this'll all be over. Max looks around frantically trying to come up with a plan of escape when he hears, Enough! 

Max looks to find the unconscious man back on his feet, swaying a bit, but up again. Tears begin to fill his eyes as he realizes there's no escape. Let's leave him be for now. Just know, that we *will* be watching and keeping an eye on you Max! Don't run again and this can be your _cell_. Cause us any more issues, and your confines will be much less comfortable. Do you understand what I'm saying Max? Max grits his teeth holding back the tears from falling down his face and giving one strong nod. The man nods back and touches the ladder he created causing it to recede back into the stonework of the Arbor Apartments and they all walk away. Max hears them arguing with the strange man but go with him nonetheless. 

Once he is certain the coast is clear Max jumps back down off the roof. He carries the bed back upstairs, surprised to find that no one has woken up from the noise and the chaos of what just transpired. He wraps himself up in his scarf and then as soon as his eyes shut, he passes out once more in a deep sleep.

----------


## Albinobrow

When he finally opens up his eyes again, the sun is high in the sky and lighting up the whole room. With a groan he sits up and realizes it's already almost noon. He situates himself, readjusting his scarf to make sure his mouth is properly covered, and heads down stairs. It's relatively quiet. Not a lot of activity, save for Earl making his rounds with a broom and dust pan in his futile but constant effort to keep the building clean. Earl looks up and says, Well good morning! Wait is it still morning? Yup, good morning for the next 35 minutes! Sleep well? 

Max doesn't make eye contact but sheepishly replies, Um yes, thank you. But as he turns to leave Earl says, Woah! What happened to your eye?! Max reaches up and feels the dried blood he hadn't noticed from last night and before he can response, Alright, come on inside to my apartment. Let's take a look at that.

He is hesitant, but follows along and Earl pulls out a chair next to the dining table. Max sits and looks about. There's not much in this apartment either, though the quality of things is better than upstairs in Steven's room. A slightly bigger TV, a bookshelf with a good amount of books, a dishwasher, and a few more cabinets with dinnerware inside, and Max noticed a shotgun off in the corner. 

Earl is quiet as he grabs a first aid kit and then sits next to Max but before he begins he asks, Would you mind taking off your scarf? The blood looks like it's underneath. Max's eyes go wide as he looks at Earl answering. Listen, I'm not gonna make you but if you'd like my help I need you to move it. Now I was gonna wait to bring it up, but I think we need to discuss how this happened to you. Especially if you're going to be staying here for a short time, long time, doesn't matter. But that wasn't there when you came here yesterday. And I'm very grateful for you helping out Steven yesterday like you did. He could use someone watching his back. Again, I know that wound wasn't there before you went upstairs yesterday and it now looks dried from whenever whatever happened. So what'll it be Max?

Max looks at nothing in particular, just not Earl, I can't leave but I don't want to cause problems for these people either.. Is it even safe for me to stay? That guy last night said this would be my cell. Does that mean I can't leave? Well? His train of thought broken, Max simply asks, Do you promise not to scream?

----------


## Albinobrow

Earl looks confused but nods, and Max removes his scarf. Earl's eyes widened a bit but otherwise no major response save for, Ok, wow. Definitely have questions, but I'll let you start where you want while I clean you up. 

I'd heard rumors that people, strange people like me, were being hunted. Gathered together by someone. Some group of people.. Well I ignored that. Conspiracy theory right? Just a story my folks told me to keep me cautious and keep me safe. But honestly, until last night, I didn't know there was anyone else like me. _SHHEESHH_ Sorry, sorry, it's gonna sting a little.

Right, anyways. Yesterday after work, I work at the lumbar yard, I was walking home when a couple guys in suits show up and tell me I need to go with them. I of course, refused and started to walk the other direction. But then there were two more in front of me. I turned and saw another two, all in suits. All in sunglasses. Like the agents from the Matrix or something. So I ran. I'm not a bad runner but I'm not the best either. But I am strong. I can actually jump pretty far and that allowed my to get into the woods but they followed me. Eventually I lost them, or thought I did, found Steven and came back to get him fixed up. But I guess they followed me back here. Last night some guy somehow turned the bedsheet that I was in into metal and pinned me to the bed and tried to take me away. But I got out. And I fought back. I'm not much of a fighter and he was much more experienced than I was. But somehow I was able to knock him out after jumping on the roof and recuperating. I fell asleep briefly but when I tried to come back down all those guys in the suits were back and the guy I knocked out was up already too. But he said this place would be my cell. That I couldn't leave cause they'd be watching me. I'm really sorry for all the trouble, I didn't mean for any of this to happen! I just want to go back to work and check on my folks. MY FOLKS! What if something happened to them!

 Hey easy now. I'm sure we can give them a call and let them know you're ok. But what about..  Earl motions to his mouth and neck. What about all this? How did that happen?

I don't fully understand that either. I remember having a splitting headache a couple years ago. Some strange images I can't really recall flashed through my mind. My jaw was splitting, ripping open and I passed out from the pain. When I woke up I was like this. I can eat pretty much anything now. That's one reason why I had that job at the lumbar yard, the boss let me take home the scraps and eventually as I ate more and more random things I got stronger and stronger.

You can _eat_ anything? Yeah, I mean I still have taste buds and stuff so I don't always eat _anything_ but I did eat some of the pieces of wood you have on the roof.. And the bedsheet that that guy turned to metal..

Wow, that's pretty impressive and quite the tale Max. I believe you. And I want to help. So don't worry about needing to go anywhere else. But let's make a call to your folks and go from there. Alright? Max nods again, clenching his jaw as he looks to the floor. Would you mind showing me what you mean about your ability? In fact.. Earl runs to the other room and comes back with an old broken coffee maker. I've been meaning to through this out but I keep forgetting. Would you be able to eat this? 

Max looks up at Earl a little suspicious but knows that it will help him feel better. So he takes it and in one bite he chews and swallows the entire contraption. Rubbing his stomach a bit as it adjusts to the new "food". But even Earl notices that Max begins to look a little better, even beyond the rudimentary first aid he just gave. Thank you, that actually makes me feel much better.

Fascinating! Well a promise is a promise. You can stay here. I'm happy to help however I can, but we can talk more about that later. For now, let's call your folks and let them know you're ok. Best not to worry them too much so why don't you tell them that you've been given an opportunity to work here for a few weeks. We'll call it an apprenticeship. You can help me out here around the apartments and we can still work on getting you some extra things to munch if that works for you. What do you think?

Max grimaces slightly, I really don't want to abandon my parents, but I really *really* don't want to cause them problems. If you're sure about this, I'd appreciate the opportunity. I'm sure. Ok then! Thank you Earl! Max smiles an uneasy smile but with his physique still almost stretches ear to ear.

----------


## Albinobrow

A few days pass and all is reasonably well at Arbor Apartments. Max speaks with his parents each evening, and spends the day helping out Earl around the apartment building with various repairs. He tries his hand at everything from plumbing to carpentry, electrical to yard maintenance, and to his pleasant surprise, he really enjoys the work! 

_to be continued..._

----------

